# My Latest



## Mal52 (Oct 7, 2003)

Zeno Carre Chrono.........Thanks Mr C

Hope you like it



















Cheers Mal


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Yes Mal, I do like it.







I even bid on it on WatchBay


----------



## adrian (May 23, 2004)

Congratulations Mal.


----------



## gregor (Nov 5, 2003)

very nice watch!

good buy!

gregor


----------

